# Just tested the Dead Coyote choke tube...WOW!



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Threw the choke in the mossberg 500 with some federal #4 buck, topped with a bushnell trs-25. First shot was at about 50 yards for fun. Red dot was dead on left and right, and hitting a little low, but still flipped a steel 5 gallon drum about 3 times! More than happy with that choke, and im definitely looking forward to lining a 'yote dog in front of it!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, I have big plans for the Dead Coyote Choke in my M835.....If I don't choke!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wait til ya get a yote, on the receiving end of the choke. You'll really like it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

what kind of restricion do them chokes have?

i have both a mossberg 835 ulti-mmag and a model 500 that i use for turkey hunting,they have turkey chokes in them.

i have been thinking of using the same chokes on yotes as for turkeys,but un sure


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Probly have to call carlson, or atleast i would, since i dont know how to gauge the constriction myself. I want to say i heard something like (.710 or .690 thrown around online? Super tight. Next venture home im going to do some sighting in and pattern testing to see. Im a believer. Also looking to grab a box of BB's as well...either federal high density or wait for the new hornady heavy coyote magnums to come out!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Way off. Looked around and depending on the model its anywhere from .640 to about. .670 it sounds like!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so they are very similar to a turkey choke


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been looking at one of these for my 870. Sounds like your impressed with it. I may have to go ahead and pull the trigger to get one.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

If you can find one, they make the old model and the new model. Called Carlson's and they said only difference was porting in the new model. I picked up the old model for 25 as opposed to 35+! But yes, first impression is outstanding. When i get the chance to sight in ill start doing some pattern examples at a variety of ranges

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Ps- plan on doing a fairly picture heavy review to better show how the patterns (for my set up) look. Im also looking to try a variety of shells to see if different wads make a difference, like a standard wad vs a versatite wad.

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> so they are very similar to a turkey choke


Very close and shoot about the same except I wouldn't put any buckshot through one. I've shot T's through mine at 50 yards. No coyotes yet but would hate to be one in my sights ! LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i think before is spend money on a new choke i will give it a try with my turkey chokes

especially since i know how they shoot and pattern already


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Id test it with some non steel BB loads too...from what ive read still incredibly effective at long ranges, and the smaller pellets may pattern better out of the turkey choke. I know the constriction isnt much different but they do say the choke is designed to pattern larger pellets better. So maybe, somehow, there is a big enough difference in design that you'd just be limited to BB size shot out of the turkey choke to maintain effectiveness? If you test it out post some pictures in this thread if possible! Turn this into a sort of general, choke tube discussion thread. Might order a kicks choke as well, just to test 'em out!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im gonna just use my 3" turkey magnum loads

they can devaste a turkey (dang near decapitate them) out to 45 yds,out of both my 12 ga and 20 ga shotguns

i figure if they can to that to a ground buzzards they will be effective on yotes too

i have plenty of turkey shells laying around.i usually buy 3-4 boxes at a time and only fire 2-3 shells a year

so i wont be out anything really if i use them on yotes too


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

true. if you're familiar with what your patterns on those rounds look like as well, then you're already a step ahead. my only concern would be the effective range of pellets that size. a turkey head doesn't have much to protect it, where coyote's have a thicker hide that protects everything. head shots are always an option too though...


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Again the members of PT come through - have been considering getting a coyote choke for my 870, sounds like a no-brainer after reading this thread. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Stay tuned dakota! Once i make it home again ill test a few different rounds and some select ranges to show different pattern densities and killing power, and then might try and take the top 2-3 rounds and try them at extended ranges. Im sure we can all probably agree that just about any load at 40-50 will have the pattern density, so i think ill test all loads at 50,60, and 70, and take the tops and try them at 80,90, and even 100! What do you guys think?

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dakota Dogs said:


> Again the members of PT come through - have been considering getting a coyote choke for my 870, sounds like a no-brainer after reading this thread. Thanks for the input guys!


I'd try patterning it with what you have now. You may find that you get a great pattern, and why spend the extra $


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Does in come in 20ga.? I can't find one.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll try it youngdon - I just figured that the IC choke that came with it when I got it in 1993 may be improved upon! Haha! As a side note, I have 00 Hevi-shot loads for it now, is that fairly common to use? I've seen reference to a lot of 0000 being used on this site - just curious.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Well its not 0000, its 4buck. Actually smaller, the order would go 4,3,2,1 buck, then 0,00,000 buckshot! So the 4bk is favored, by me atleast, for for the pellet count as compared to 00

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.hunter-ed.com/images/pdfs/ammo_shot_sizes.pdf


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

00 is the biggest I'd go due to less pellets and a thinner pattern, 0000 is probably being mistaken for #4 buck. Check the chart in my previous post. I have #4 buck but rarely take a shotty.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up for me - first time I've bought shotgun shells for anything other than pheasant, dove, ducks and geese. I didn't realize how much difference was in the loads.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

No problem! Better to get educated by mouth than experience sometimes! Then you start throwing in stuff like T shot, and old shot sizes like TT and i think i read somewhere they used to have F sized shot? Too many to keep track of! Look around online and you can find dimensions, or Federal buckshot has actual sizes shown on their boxes so you can see what you're actually slingin!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

I have this choke for my 1187, have not shot at coyote yet but it did pattern well with #4 buck. I know this doesnt count for much but I like the looks of it as well.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Im looking to push the limits of this choke and see what i can do confidently. Illinois only allows for 1 firearm to be carried, so its either rifle or shotgun. And some stands just seem to short for the rifle, so hopefully this choke will fill that gap!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i think before is spend money on a new choke i will give it a try with my turkey chokes
> 
> especially since i know how they shoot and pattern already


I have a mossberg 500 turkey scattergun that has a shorter barrel with the xxturkey ported choke that came in the gun it also has fiber optic front and rear sites . I have shot at a card board box from 30 yds with 3" #6 shot and it left a hole in the box big enough I could almost get my fist through it. Only thin I dont like is with the shorter barrel and 3" shells the recoil is unbelievably horrible .I weigh 188 and even with a firm stance it spins almost a 1/4 turn . I would not recommend shooting while leaning up against a tree .


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah, cant hurt to try out what you already have! might find out it works just as well for yah, and save yourself some money at the same time! i'm just pumped to get out and try and sight in, pending my ammo supply. it's gotten so bad now, i could only find 4 boxes of 4BK in the store :saywhat:

trying to get my hands on some estate. i'll buy the 5 round boxes if i have to, but i remember when we used to get 25 round boxes of estates, either 4BK or 00, and it was only like $18-$19 bucks! talk about a deal.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bowhunter1, im not worried about recoil from 20 ga turkey gun(actually its the one i bought f or the wife)

im used to shooting my 835 ulti-mag with 3 1/2 mag turkey loads,talk about recoil kicks like a mule with his hoo hoos in a vice

and i have shot that while sitting against trees

and yes my 20 ga makes holes like that too.gotta love a turkey gun that can decapitate at 30 yds


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have a 700 Rem. in .243 that I use in open areas but have a 870 magnum w/scope for turkey. I think here in the mountians the 870 would be a better choice. I was thinking my turkey choke should work for coyote as I am pretty sure that we can't use any larger than #4 shot here in TN. I use 3" shells for turkey because they patern better than 3 1/2" shells. Too much shot going thru that tight choke. You guys answered my questions so I guess I'll go (try) to get some #4 shells.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm ready to see some pattern pics! :teeth:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

As soon as i got time to make time to make it home, rest assure ill get those pictures! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------

